# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Halifax refugee students choke 9-year-old girl using chains

## FirstGenCanadian

> A report from the Chronicle Herald alleges that refugee students are abusing young girls in Grade Three.
> 
> [NOTE: Scroll down for UPDATES] A mother, referred to as Missy, told the Herald that, There has always been some fighting and bickering going on at the school but never to this degree. 
> 
> 
> The Herald says Missy's daughter, who attends Chebucto Heights Elementary School, was choked on Monday and Thursday last week by two refugee boys and a chain was used on both occasions. 
> 
> 
> Missy added that one boy yelled Muslims rule the world while choking her daughter. 
> ...


Oh it gets better folks!  The reporting news agency removed this article 2 days later, stating how explosive this was, and wasn't appropriate for their online reporting.  See here.  

****Note***
There is no pop ups on the link, ads to the right margin, but not a popup site.*

----------

DeadEye (04-14-2016),Madison (04-14-2016),Old Ridge Runner (04-14-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

They can try to hide it all they want. @Madison was on this two days ago. I wonder if trudObama put some pressure on the media. 

CHILDREN CHOKED WITH CHAINS, ATTACKED by Migrant Children, Muslims rule the world,

----------

DeadEye (04-14-2016),FirstGenCanadian (04-14-2016),Madison (04-14-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Goddam little savages.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-14-2016),Madison (04-14-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> They can try to hide it all they want. @Madison was on this two days ago. I wonder if trudObama put some pressure on the media. 
> 
> CHILDREN CHOKED WITH CHAINS, ATTACKED by Migrant Children, “Muslims rule the world,”


Damn it, I missed that.  Sorry @Madison.

----------

Madison (04-14-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Gotta love the peace loving, refugees.  Fucking liars!!!

----------

Madison (04-14-2016),Old Ridge Runner (04-14-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Damn it, I missed that.  Sorry @Madison.


No prollem, I'm sure. 
You can't post these kinds of incidents that no one wants us to see, enough times.

----------

DeadEye (04-14-2016),FirstGenCanadian (04-14-2016),Madison (04-14-2016)

----------


## Coolwalker

Trump had it right...something has to  be done about the families as well. They are all animals.

----------

DeadEye (04-14-2016),FirstGenCanadian (04-14-2016),Madison (04-14-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Trump had it right...something has to  be done about the families as well. They are all animals.


Sorry, @Coolwalker, what was that?  I got back-side-tracked... :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Coolwalker

> Sorry, @Coolwalker, what was that?  I got back-side-tracked...


Than not only do we need to take out Isis and other terrorist organizations but we shouldn't stop there @FirstGenCanadian , we need to keep going and go after militant families...women and children are blowing themselves up too, and as you can see, children attacking children because they aren't Muslim.

----------

DeadEye (04-14-2016)

----------


## Madison

CHILDREN CHOKED WITH CHAINS, ATTACKED by Migrant Children, “Muslims rule the world,”

 @FirstGenCanadian
That was my thread but don`t worry! lol 
Sometimes it`s possible someone didn`t see that there was a thread about the same subject or close to it ! Don`t worry!!!!  :Smile: 

 :Headbang: 

I did post it few days ago in TERRORISTS
And you posted it in CANADA

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> CHILDREN CHOKED WITH CHAINS, ATTACKED by Migrant Children, “Muslims rule the world,”
> 
>  @FirstGenCanadian
> That was my thread but don`t worry! lol 
> Sometimes it`s possible someone didn`t see that there was a thread about the same subject or close to it ! Don`t worry!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> I did post it few days ago in TERRORISTS
> And you posted it in CANADA


Ahh, that's why I failed.

----------


## Swedgin

And this is the perfect example of why, inevitably, people are going to have to take the Law into their own hands.

THEN, we have CHAOS.

Our leaders and bureaucrats are simply too fucking stupid to realize, that by NOT enforcing the very LAW, by which they rule, they are, in fact, chipping away at the RULE of LAW.

Once people lose faith in the Rule of Law....it is only natural that they take it upon themselves to uphold their own version of Justice....

This is only natural.

----------

Mainecoons (04-15-2016)

----------

